# $4,000 G-shock



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Not enough bling for me though


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh dear! I like that model too, now its ruined


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that's pretty ooh:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

well thats a shock :rofl: :shutup:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

spankone said:


> well thats a shock :rofl: :shutup:


Suitable only for Footballers' Dives (groan....) :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

My god that is sooooo hateful its untrue


----------

